# SS 30.07.16 - Haydn #83



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 83 in G minor, H. 1/83 "La Poule (The Hen)" 

1. Allegro spiritoso
2. Andante
3. Menuet: Allegretto - Trio
4. Finale: Vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

We're back to Papa Haydn this weekend. This time it's one from his "Paris" symphonies. Hope everyone will join in and give this one a listen. 

I'll be listening too:









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

HAYDN
Symphony in C major, Hob. I:82 "The Bear" • Symphony in G minor, Hob. I:83 "The Hen" • Symphony in E-flat major, Hob. I:84.

Tough choice between this one and Dorati, going for this one .


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Heh, I'm going with the flow here with the same performance in yet another packaging:


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll go with Ansermet and l'orchestre de la suisse romande


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

*In which there will be Haydn*

Hmm... Let me check the library. Antal Dorati and the Philharmonia Hungarica for me!

View attachment 86927


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

For variety I will listen to Marriner/ASMF. My CD is actually an ancient Musical Heritage Society one which I couldn't find an image of, but this is the same performance.


----------



## hustlefan (Apr 29, 2016)

To continue the non-HIP trend, Colin Davis and the Concertgebouw:


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Haydn: Complete Symphonies (Adám Fischer, Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra)


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall try to explore this version this weekend and supplement with the ever reliable Dorati set


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Decided to add another choice into the mix.
You just can't have enough Haydn


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Haydn*: Symphony 83, w. OAE/Kuijken. Recorded at Abbey Road Studio 1, London, 1989. Recording Engineer: Tim Handley.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Symphony #83 'The Hen' In G Minor

Bruno Weil: Tafelmusik


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the best recording of the work, but it is my only recording of it, by Barry Wordsworth and Capella Istropolitana.

View attachment 86990


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

83rd: 



 (7:44)
65th: 



 (3:51)
60th: 



 (2:12)
^which is your favorite?


----------

